# Additional thread



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

folks,

its tricky to know where to put "ICE" questions - non-TT specific questions regarding such diverse things as TomTom, DIN based Sat Nav, Headunits, Speakers etc etc...

Any thoughts to setting up a "room" specifically for these?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> folks,
> 
> its tricky to know where to put "ICE" questions - non-TT specific questions regarding such diverse things as TomTom, DIN based Sat Nav, Headunits, Speakers etc etc...


'Off Topic' (unless its about putting it in a TT) - simple really.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Personally, I'd support Tim's view in having a specific ICE board. As the forum gets bigger, there will be (and are now) lots of ICE, SatNav, etc questions that are of interest to TT and non-TT owners.

It would add to the ********, not detract from it... IMHO 

Times change... forums get bigger, etc



jampott said:


> folks,
> 
> its tricky to know where to put "ICE" questions - non-TT specific questions regarding such diverse things as TomTom, DIN based Sat Nav, Headunits, Speakers etc etc...
> 
> Any thoughts to setting up a "room" specifically for these?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Personally, I'd support Tim's view in having a specific ICE board. As the forum gets bigger, there will be (and are now) lots of ICE, SatNav, etc questions that are of interest to TT and non-TT owners.
> 
> It would add to the ********, not detract from it... IMHO
> 
> ...


Tot up the amount of ICE threads there have been recently. It doens't warrant another 'Board'. The forum works well as it is (apart from all the other marques boards which will hopefully be sorted soon).

We do not need more boards unless the amount of threads warrant it, which in this case I am strong believer it doesn't.

If you produce an 'ICE' board, you then run the risk of diversing into 'styling' 'tuning' etc etc. Which is a BAD idea.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

So as a moderator would I move a thread about a PDA based satnav system in a TT into the ICE forum or the TT one?

As a user would I go to the TT one for info on installing a PDA satnav system into my TT or go to the ICE forum?

The answers may be simple and I may be wrong but I don't think we need it.


----------

